# Tips for big kcals and physique critique



## jfulbro1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Had a pretty good cut and been increasing my calories after a while just maintaining while work was busy and moving house. Just really struggling to gain some weight. Put on 1 kg in a month which was good for me. Just after any tips for high calorie meals or snacks you guys use. Also any areas that look like they need improving, sorry the pictures aren't great. Am at about 78kg at 5"8.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice make-up selection, bro. :thumb:

Why don't you post your current diet up and we'll see what tweaks can be made.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

The thing I use to get the serious cals in and gain weight is home made shakes. Eat what you're already eating but get yourself a blender and add this in:

450ml semi or whole milk

1 banana

2 scoops whey (choc, vanilla, plain)

45g (big tbsp) peanut butter

12.5ml olive oil (quick glug)

1 scoop fine oats

That's about 1050calories and 75g protein and 100g carbs if using semi milk, more if you use whole. Easy to drink as it's less than a pint when mixed


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Am I wrong in thinking that a qualified PT shouldn't be requesting for such advice online lol

DO YOUR JOB MOFO


----------



## jfulbro1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Been getting 3,000 calories a day (with the odd miss high and low) 225g Protein, 338g Carbs and 83g Fat. Have been adding oil to some meals and added a wholegrain peanut butter sandwich to add some naughty calories (tend to be able to get away with it) Simple I guess, try 3,200 and see how I go.

Will try and dig out a blender or go and buy one, been adding oats to my shakes but some peanut butter will definitely take the calories up a notch.

If I was posting a routine like "Monday chest, Tuesday arms, Wednesday chest, Thursday arms, Friday abs and at the weekend I play football so don't need to do legs" I would agree lol. Just after any tried and tested high calorie meals, shakes or snacks that anyone uses.

Cheers for the responses guys.


----------



## ywph (Jan 19, 2015)

never no need to do legs lmao GET squattin BRAH


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

no back or legs :-S


----------

